#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-13
<makx> infinity i tried to split up the scsi, ide, base ,.. auto_add_modules in seperate file
<makx> the result is that it takes half more time.
<makx> so i ended up with just breakin up the lines with '\'
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-16
<buhh> When I'm trying 2 install I get: Disk Error 20, AX = 4200, drive EF. can anyone help me please?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-18
<taggart> anyone install on an imac 233 (bondi blue, version B)?
<taggart> is there's a better place to ask ppc questions?
<taggart> Kamion: you seem to be the owner of all yaboot bugs, around?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-19
<mist> hi
<mist> i'm working on booting ubuntu on the intel macs
<mist> is anyone in here willing to share some insights on the boot process on i386? :-)
<nate_> ok ok, maybe someone here can help, anyone know of any good docs for ubuntu's implementation of d-i and specifically the setup of preseed files?
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/
<nate_> fabbione, ahhh, this could be the very thing i am looking for, thank you :D
<nate_> fabbione, wait, nope, not the right one
<nate_> ugh
<lastent> can any of u help me?
<makx> hmm lilo doesn't grog update-initramfs
<makx> what of a surprise.
<makx> i guess there are other bootloaders who need to get reinvoced on update-initramfs
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-14
<snowed> Hello can u help me?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-17
<jekin> hey anyone there ?  ?
<jekin> hey need a help ... I have some problem with Ubuntu ..... I have a Nvidia FX5500 card which causes the booting from hard disk or live CD to fail ...... when i try the text mode this following message is comming up
<jekin> 	jekin	No init found try parsing init=bootarg
<snowed>  When i use update-grub there will not add windows to boot loader. Windows is on other HDD than ubuntu. Can someone give me solution
#ubuntu-boot 2013-03-12
<kryptus> What do I do to get rid of the glitch on grub?  I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 and it works great but that boot glitch annoys me.
#ubuntu-boot 2018-03-13
<himadri_> hello
<himadri_> I'm trying to change splash screen on ubuntu 17.10 . Everything worked fine except I see first a purple blank screen for a second before my new splash screen.
<himadri_> I don't understand why is it happening. Can anyone help me with this ?
#ubuntu-boot 2020-03-12
<abros> Am new with Ubuntu
<abros> How can I go about downloading it on a VMware
